# Paradise Hotel s12 (DK 2016) [720p HDTV]



## Ruffah (6 Apr. 2016)

*Caroline - Julia - Maria - Michelle - Olivia*


 

 

 

 

 
*Tilla - Charlotte - Christina Maria*


 

 

​


----------



## Ruffah (6 Apr. 2016)

*Tilla, Julia, Maria & Caroline @ Paradise Hotel DK s12e01-02 (DK 2016) [720p HDTV]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Tilla_Julia_Maria_Caroline_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e01-02-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 144 MiB
Duration : 3mn 44s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 102 Kbps
Audio : ac3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Tilla_Julia_Maria_Caroline_…rar (144,37 MB) - uploaded.net
or
DepositFiles
or
UploadRocket.net - Easy way to share your files

.​


----------



## Ruffah (6 Apr. 2016)

*Caroline, Michelle, Julia @ Paradise Hotel DK s12e04-06 (DK 2016) [720p HDTV]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Caroline_Michelle_Julia_-_Paradise_Hotel_DK-s12e04-06-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 101 MiB
Duration : 2mn 29s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 357 Kbps
Audio : ac3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Caroline_Michelle_Julia_-_P…rar (101,15 MB) - uploaded.net
or
DepositFiles
or
UploadRocket.net - Easy way to share your files


.​


----------



## Ruffah (6 Apr. 2016)

*Caroline, Christina Maria, Julia, Olivia, Michelle @ Paradise Hotel DK s12e10-e17 (DK2016) [720p HDTV]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Caroline_Christina_Maria_Julia_Olivia_Michelle_-_Paradise_Hotel_DK-s12e10-e17-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 55.2 MiB
Duration : 1mn 30s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 560 Kbps
Audio : ac3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Caroline_Christina_Maria_Ju…rar (55,21 MB) - uploaded.net
or
DepositFiles
or
UploadRocket.net - Easy way to share your files

.​


----------



## Voyeurfriend (7 Apr. 2016)

Lebensfreude pur! :thx:


----------



## Padderson (7 Apr. 2016)

cooles Hotel


----------



## kingofthomas (11 Apr. 2016)

Bitte mehr !!:thumbup:


----------



## Ruffah (27 Apr. 2016)

*Christina Maria, Julie, Michelle, Olivia @ Paradise Hotel DK s12e18-e20 (DK 2016) [720p HDTV]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





> Olivia_(nn)_og_Michelle_(nn)_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e20-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.avi
> Michelle_(nn)_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e20-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.avi
> Julie_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e20-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.avi
> Christina_Maria_(nn)_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e18-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.avi
> ...



Title : Christina_Maria_Julie_Michelle_Olivia_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e18-e20-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 134 MiB
Duration : 3mn 11s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 879 Kbps
Audio : ac3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Christina_Maria_Julie_Miche…rar (134,43 MB) - uploaded.net
or
DepositFiles


.​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Apr. 2016)

*Christina Maria, Julie, Michelle, Anna Katrine @ Paradise Hotel s12e21-e23 (DK 2016) [720p HDTV]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





> Julie_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e21-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.avi
> Christina_Maria_(nn)_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e21-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.avi
> Anna_Katrine_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e23-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.avi
> Michelle_(nn)_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e23-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.avi
> ...



Title : Christina_Maria_Julie_Michelle_Anna_Katrine_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e21-e23-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 134 MiB
Duration : 2mn 50s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 445 Kbps
Audio : ac3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Christina_Maria_Julie_Miche…rar (134,19 MB) - uploaded.net
or
DepositFiles


.​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Apr. 2016)

*Alle Pigerne @ Paradise Hotel DK s12e22 (DK 2016) [720p HDTV]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





> Pigerne_Wet_T-Shirt_Carwash_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e22-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.avi
> Christina_Maria_(nn)_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e22-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.avi
> Caroline_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e22-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.avi
> #
> ...



Title : Alle_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e22-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 158 MiB
Duration : 4mn 09s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 036 Kbps
Audio : ac3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Alle_-_Paradise_Hotel-s12e2…rar (157,53 MB) - uploaded.net
or
DepositFiles


.​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Apr. 2016)

*Anne Katrine, Michelle, Christina Maria, Caroline @ Paradise Hotel DK s12e24-e25 (DK2016) [720p HDTV]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Anne_Katrine_Michelle_Christina_Maria_Caroline_-_Paradise_Hotel-DK-s12e24-e25-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 135 MiB
Duration : 3mn 32s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 50.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 824 Kbps
Audio : ac3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Anne_Katrine_Michelle_Chris…rar (135,19 MB) - uploaded.net
or
DepositFiles
or
https://www.oboom.com/PGB8Z0CO


.​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Apr. 2016)

*Anne Katrine, Michelle, Caroline @ Paradise Hotel DK s12e26-e30 (DK2016) [720p HDTV]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Caroline_Michelle_Anne_Katrine_-_Paradise_Hotel-DK-s12e26-e30-(DK2016)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 118 MiB
Duration : 3mn 03s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 50.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 005 Kbps
Audio : ac3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Caroline_Michelle_Anne_Katr…rar (117,52 MB) - uploaded.net
or
DepositFiles
or
https://www.oboom.com/ID0E6KN0


.​


----------

